# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي > منتدى رمضان شهر الذكر والقرآن >  صيام ابو محجوب

## ابو نعيم

منقول

----------


## زهرة النرجس

*مشكور على هيك كريكاتير* 
_بس معظم الناس صيامهم هيك_

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

سوالفك يا ابو محجوب  :Db465236ff:

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> سوالفك يا ابو محجوب


كلامه مش مفهوم
ونفسي اعرف كيف بحس حاله :Db465236ff:

----------


## ghazi qasaimeh

ههههه حلوه 
سوالفه

----------


## الاء

حلوووو

مررسي

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> كلامه مش مفهوم
> ونفسي اعرف كيف بحس حاله


هيك منكون خالصين عمار :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## saousana

[align=center]هاد صيام اغلبية الشعب 
مشكور [/align]

----------


## Ammar Qasaimeh

> هيك منكون خالصين عمار


 :Db465236ff:  انت هيك بتصوم؟ :Db465236ff:

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:Icon31:

----------


## khaled aljonidee

> انت هيك بتصوم؟


[align=center] :Db465236ff: [/align]

----------


## دمعة فرح

يسلمو على الكاركتير حلووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## اجمل حب

[align=center] 
حلو كثير
يسلموا
[/align]

----------


## ريمي

شكرا

----------

